# wanting a three toed box turtle male



## terracolson (Aug 25, 2009)

I have two beautiful girls that need some action...

Even if your local and want a play date, let me know

Sacramento


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Terra:

If you'll send me some pictures of your box turtle habitat, I'd be happy to adopt a male to you and your "girls." But I have to be able to see the habitat to be sure its a safe place for my adoptee to go to. There's no fee, you would just have to come here and pick him up...no shipping.

Yvonne
Clovis, CA


----------



## terracolson (Aug 26, 2009)

Feeding side....calcium plates to eat on. I had a lady at turtlerama make me these.







Sylvia's house





Sophia likes to sleep right beside hers





The fence line is 25 ft long, buried 18inches deep, with bricks on both sides.
The material is a lite weight pvc and has a 6 inch overhang.

You are 3 hours away from me, but i will be driving down to socal in around october 24th.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 26, 2009)

Its a beautiful box turtle pen, but if memory serves me correctly, this pen was made for a Russian tortoise, was it not? I wouldn't be able to adopt a box turtle to you unless the Russian does not live in that same pen. If you will promise me that you will keep the two species separate, then give me a call and let me know when you want to come pick up the male box turtle.

Yvonne
559 298-7114


----------



## terracolson (Aug 26, 2009)

The Russian is not mine. Its my mother in-laws. Thats why i am going to so cal. To take him home.


----------

